# Gloss Black Escort RS Cosworth detail



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Hiya folks.

Ive been a Lurker on here for a good while, however this is my first post in "the showroom" so be gentle.
:buffer:

This car belongs to a good friend of mine, who's currently sunning himself in Ibiza at the moment. He rang to ask me to do a full monty exterior detail on it prior to the show at Castle Combe next weekend.

Phils a bit of a closet bufty and had kindly washed and clayed the car all over prior to leaving on his jollys.

I collected the car from his house yesterday (saturday) and brought it back to mine to assess what was required.

Heres how it was when it landed.


























































































A fair amount of swirling and evidence of paintwork (although it has been done very well in the past it seems).

First job was the wheels/wheel arches.

Some befores









































What the insides of all wheels looked like










Wheels after cleaning


























All 16 wheel nuts were cleaned with wire wool and polished up as well.









The wheel cleaning kit used was this little lot










Each arch was given a good soaking of Autosmart TFR and G101, scrubed with a hand brush, then pressure washed clean.]

Then arch liners and plastics were dressed with Highstyle.

Some afters of the arches.


































Once cleaned the wheels were refitted and torqued up, and the car parked up for the night.

It was 8.30 by this point! And you can probably tell, pissing down with rain!!! :bang:

Sunday morning started at 7.00am by washing the car off using a pre-soak of maxisuds2 through the gilmore, then the two bucket method with sheepskin wash mit, dryed with a poorboys waffle weave drying towel.

I taped the car up prior to machine polishing


























Todays "weapons of choice" - the fantastic 3M range of compounds/pads and the trusty clarke rotary polisher.









Initial reactions were the paint was quite soft on the drivers side, needing only 2 passes with the 3m yellow liquid to achieve good correction. This was folowed by 2 passes with the blue (ultrafina se) to remove any holograms etc etc

A 50/50 shot after just 2 inital passes










Some more 50/50's on the drivers door


































Once i got to the bonnet and passanger side, it was obvious the paint was much harder so i had to hit it quite hard with 2 x passes of fast cut plus on a hard 3m compounding pad, followed by the usual 2 of yellow and 2 of ultrafina se.

Once the machine polishing was done, the car was untaped, and washed again with the gilmore and pressure washer to get rid of the inevitable dust.

Once dried again with the drying towel, i could comence sealing the paintwork.

2 x coats of Poorboys EX were applied, leaving 10 mins between applications for it to cure (normally left longer but by this point it was boiling hot on my drive), all buffed off with my latest mega plush shag pile microfibre cloths!!!!

Once it was sealed it has 2 x coats of Colinite 476S double coat car wax. Although not as "show" as some other waxes, its got an excelent reputation for durability, especially as the car lives outdoors and is used a lot.]


















Again all buffed of with my new pet cloths!!

Exhaust box and tailpipe were cleaned with wire wool and peek metal polish, tyres were dressed with Highstyle, and windows cleaned with AG glass cleaner and a microfibre.

Finally some completed shots.


























































































All in all a very tiring (and bloody hot) day, but worth while.

Thanks for reading. Any comments most welcome.

Matt


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice car mate and its Aberdeen registered which makes it even nicer.

Gav


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Nice car mate and its Aberdeen registered which makes it even nicer.
> 
> Gav


Thanks , im sure its been around in its life as phil bought it from a guy on the south coast!!


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Firstly you have to love the escort RS cosworth and secondly you've done a really good job there. Paint work looks loads more reflective, Black cars always finish well but are a pain to keep that way.

Gareth.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

V nice work

Shame about the 'ring sticker on the back....


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

DCR said:


> V nice work
> 
> Shame about the 'ring sticker on the back....


I know - i did ask if he wanted it removing but he declined


----------



## rsrob (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice Escort Cosworth. Where the front spiltter?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Excellent job on an excellent car.

"Badge gunk" is a pet hate, especially on a badge such as this!



G3 Matt said:


>


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

lovely piece of kit with lovely reflections. top work.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

hi there what did you use on the wheels then ,?well impressed with way you got them


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> hi there what did you use on the wheels then ,?well impressed with way you got them


I used the Autosmart smart wheels, detailing brush, pressure washer to clean them.

Once washed i did the insides with some old Autoglym super resin, then some AG egp, the same on the outsides.

Luckily there was almost no tar spots on the inside rims, the odd one i just wiped off easily with some tardis.

In repsect of the front splitter, there is, or was one, now its in a hundred pieces following an attack from a rabbit!!:wall:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very NIce :argie:
Reminds me when i owned mine. (was lucky to have 2 !!) 
Its a shame the front splitter and hockey sticks are missing though


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome detail mate, love that car. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Matt


----------



## gordong65 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work :buffer:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin pics and a crackin job spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Great work on an all time classic motor.



wd40 said:


> Very NIce :argie:
> Reminds me when i owned mine. (was lucky to have 2 !!)
> Its a shame the front splitter and hockey sticks are missing though


Good excuse to fit a set of Carbon Fibre ones now :devil:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

A classic such as that shouldn't be left to get in that condition. Excellent improvement, the car needed it.

Not right without the front splitter at all. 

The kunk around the badges did make me squirm:doublesho

Chris.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work, don't see any axle stands when the wheels were off though..


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job!
I still want one!


----------



## Captain Drift (May 18, 2009)

great job, 
How did you remove the badge gunk?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice work mate and a lovely car as well :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Captain Drift said:


> great job,
> How did you remove the badge gunk?


A gentle spray with some diluted G101, a soft toothbrush and about 5 minutes of elbow grease.

Followed by a quick spray with the pressure washer - bobs your auntys live in lover. :driver:


----------



## FJF (May 18, 2009)

Very nice work. Cars like the Cosworth are why American automotive enthusiasts often suffer from Euro envy. Our shores were never graced with an Escort RS, so the odds of even seeing one are slim to none.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work on a great car, looks amazing


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks superb :thumb:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Ditto, nice work and a great post!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work!:thumb:

Fantastic car!:argie: :argie:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job!!:thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent turn around mate, hats off to you mate. That car is fooking stunning.. if i win the lotto one of these will be in my Garage.


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

The best colour!  Good job!!

Can you ask your mate If he fancies joining our site Please: www.escortrscosworth.com

Oh and where's the stone deflector?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, now thats nice, Loving them rims:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

i bet you enjoyed the drive home,stunning car,top work.


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

wow wow and wow!

gotta get myself one of these!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

lovely outcome..!

did you give it some major beans on the way back after picking it up? after warming it properly of course...


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I remember seeing this at Coombe and thinking how well turned out it was.

Top work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and those wheels came up a treat :thumb:


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

absolutely lovely!


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

peaulocke said:


> lovely outcome..!
> 
> did you give it some major beans on the way back after picking it up? after warming it properly of course...


I've been round performance cars for a good many years, and always have the utmost respect for friends / customers cars, so would and never have given cars "beans".

Its a trust / respect thing.


----------



## phil_rs (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeti Racing said:


> The best colour!  Good job!!
> 
> Can you ask your mate If he fancies joining our site Please: www.escortrscosworth.com
> 
> Oh and where's the stone deflector?


It's my car mate and I'm already a member on the site. Don't get much time to post unfortuately 

Certainly is the best colour :thumb: Always loved yours, the white wheels set it off a treat!

Thanks to everyone for the positive comments, Matt really has done the car justice! Thanks buddy! :thumb:

Brand new splitter has been ordered 2 weeks ago now but still hasn't arrived 

Here's a few pics of the collinite doing what it does best


----------



## phil_rs (Dec 3, 2006)

G3 Matt said:


> I've been round performance cars for a good many years, and always have the utmost respect for friends / customers cars, so would and never have given cars "beans".
> 
> Its a trust / respect thing.


More like it's a shonky old Ford with a transit engine and you were scared of blowing it up! :lol:


----------

